# .sitx file unpacking



## Rediculus08 (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of any freeware that can unpack a .sitx file for me? Ive searched around and the only legit one I could find is Stuffit but even the free trial wants my credit card number and id rather not do that. Thanks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get 'Stuffit Expander for Windows or Macintosh' which does not ask for any vredit card:
http://my.smithmicro.com/downloads/index.html


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Or try BetterZip which I prefer: http://macitbetter.com/

(Although not Freeware, 30 fully working trial)


----------

